# nepal climbing with canon 5DMKII and 7d's



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some amazing footage here - and an amazing climb, though with no water for 36 hours - bad preparation and/or bad luck?
amazing also that the cameras withstood the punishment and cold - well except for the one that got trashed

go to vimeo site by clicking on the "vimeo" text and watch full screen :grin:

As It Happens on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely stunning images from the summit, but I think I'd cop out and use a helicopter :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I'll stay with me feet firmly on the ground .. no higher than the pedals of my MTB ..


----------

